# slightly concerned about new product BioBubble



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

There's a new habitat product out, the BioBubble. It looks cool, but I'm kind of nervous about its functionality.
It is designed to be a versatile habitat, acting as an aquarium when one wants fish, and as a small animal cage when one desires a hamster.
It's definitely not for hedgehogs, though 

Various immediate concerns:
-heavy use of plastic may not be safe for rodents
-the size overall is meant for small animals; the habitat is marketed toward both small pets and pets that will grow too large for a BioBubble (snakes, turtles, etc)
-definitely too small for the fish in their demonstration video
-limited aeration, is a concern for many pets (betta fish, reptiles, etc) depending on the choice of cage riser.
-dome-shape limits functionality in regards to heating, lighting, filtering, etc.
-carbon filter in the litter tray is accessible by rodents

Has anyone seen these BioBubbles in use anywhere? They can certainly be used correctly, but not all of their options seem feasible.

List of items:
http://www.pet-discount-store.com/p...abitats.aspx?gclid=CIzZye2s8rMCFQsGnQodjyEAMg

BioBubble Site:
http://www.biobubblepets.com/


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

nevermind about the "new" thing, apparently it's been on the market since 2010 XD


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Different shape but same concept as those little travel habitats you can buy at the beach for hermit crabs. The key word is "travel" not suitable living conditions for any animal - maybe ants!


----------



## ilyxtinax (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh my, i was watching other video's with the biobubble and people keep hamsters and other animals in the completely sealed one... does not look to healthy that way..


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

agreed~!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It doesn't look nearly big enough for any of those animals. :x


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

They actually would be quite cool for keeping bugs or maybe a very small frog but I would not spend money on this product or keep any animal, fish, bird or reptile contained in one.
They would be better marketed for keeping air plants or carnivorous plants, or bugs, It's a nice product idea though.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

definitely for bugs, the butterfly idea is actually really cool. And the little herb garden, tbh that's why I was looking at these to begin with XD thought it would make an interesting planter.

They are designed very well, good concept. If they were larger they might do better, but I guess the idea behind them is that they are compact?


----------

